# Closed captioning always on



## riffert (Apr 11, 2019)

i have a tivo bolt and stream using my ipad pro. In the last few weeks I have noticed that closed captioning is always on and I can not turn it off. I’ve reset stream several tomes. Tried re-loading the tivo app on my iPad to no avail. I have app version 4.2 on my ipad. Previously everything worked fine. I am on ios 12.2. I’ve tried it on my iphone and everything works fine - no closed captioning. Has anyone else experienced this problem with an ipad and how can I fix? Thanks for your help.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

There are several threads about this. Check out the following with links.

iOS TiVo app - can't turn off Closed Captioning

Scott


----------



## riffert (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks Scott, that did the trick.


----------



## Lisa Coy (Nov 13, 2019)

HerronScott said:


> There are several threads about this. Check out the following with links.
> 
> iOS TiVo app - can't turn off Closed Captioning
> 
> Scott


Hey, Thank you for this. Was just looking answers for the same question!


----------

